# metal outbuilding gfci required?



## BSSTG (Aug 8, 2013)

Greetings all,

Large metal building constructed 3 years ago adjacent to a guys house. The permit states the building is to be used for farm storage equipment. (am wondering where the farm is) Dude builds a separate electric service for his building. Would he be required to install gfci protection on the outlets? I'm kind of on the fence on this one. NEC says all repair type garages are to have gfci where hand tools, diagnostic equipment and the like are used. Same is true for residential garages. However there is no mention that I'm aware of for requiring gfci in utility bldgs. Whatcha think? BTW, this guy has already attempted to pull the wool over my eyes before and got snagged so I don't trust a word he says.

BSSTG


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 8, 2013)

BSSTG,

Start with asking Mr. Wool Puller to state the intended use of the structure in writing to you,

then come back here for some more input from us!    

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 8, 2013)

New in 2011 NEC 210.8 (6) Indoor wet locations.

Francis


----------



## Gregg Harris (Aug 8, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings all,Large metal building constructed 3 years ago adjacent to a guys house. The permit states the building is to be used for farm storage equipment. (am wondering where the farm is) Dude builds a separate electric service for his building. Would he be required to install gfci protection on the outlets? I'm kind of on the fence on this one. NEC says all repair type garages are to have gfci where hand tools, diagnostic equipment and the like are used. Same is true for residential garages. However there is no mention that I'm aware of for requiring gfci in utility bldgs. Whatcha think? BTW, this guy has already attempted to pull the wool over my eyes before and got snagged so I don't trust a word he says.
> 
> BSSTG


210.8 (A)(2)

(2) Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use


----------



## Dennis (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with Gregg-- gfci is required imo.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 8, 2013)

Are there zoning ordinance for land use as residence and agriculture (farm) uses?

If it's not a farm or agriculture land use then I would agree a dwelling garage.

Francis


----------



## gfretwell (Aug 9, 2013)

I think it will depend on how the lot is zoned. If this is zoned AG he can say it is a farm building. If it is zoned residential it is a 210.8(A)(2) if it is at grade.


----------

